# Questions about coping with DP/DR



## Ryanv2244 (Aug 12, 2013)

So this is my first time posting on this website. I have been suffering from DP/DR for a solid year now. I have a full time job, and i was going to school, but now im not so sure i can handle it. I have a girlfriend and a best friend as well. At times they seem weird to me almost like i don't know who they are. The main hurdle for me in treating my DP/DR is whenever i talk, whenever i hear my own voice i have trouble coping with it, i guess it gives me anxiety or something. I think to myself, "how do i sound right now?" or "My voice sounds really weird right now?" I am able to hold conversations but i can't help but think during those conversations that my voice sounds weird and that im being negatively judged for it. Any help would be greatly appreciated...thank you


----------

